# Holly's Hot Ta'Molly



## Bonny (Nov 6, 2008)

Well Molly has a real name now! She will be double regestered in 2 mule registries.

She is growing and her training is going so well so far!

She has accomplished many things so far in the past 3 weeks!

She is learning new people arent so scary. She has learned not to kick and bite.( still likes to try occasionaly)

She decided getting brushed isnt so bad after all.

And today she learned a halter, no matter how awkwardly fitting, is ok.

She did awesome putting it on and off and even wore it a few minutes without issue.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats.

She's as cute as her name


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 6, 2008)

That sure is a cool name, she is a cutie also!!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 6, 2008)

Cute!!! Have thought about geting her regestered with ADMS? i'm waiting till 2009 to regester the girls. because you have to have a membership, and it wouldn't be worth it to get one for two months.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 6, 2008)

I LOVE her name.



perfect for a little doll.


----------



## Bonny (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks yall. A friend helped me decided on her name.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Nov 8, 2008)

She is sure a beautiful girl.



Love the name.


----------



## shelly (Nov 8, 2008)

Boy Holly...she is looking beautiful!!!!!! They grow so fast



:shocked



I just love her color and markings, can't wait til spring when she is all shed out and we can see just what color she is





editted to add...LOVE the name too


----------



## Bonny (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Yall. She is a sweetie. I really am enjoying her!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 9, 2008)

She is so cute! Great name, very clever!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Nov 11, 2008)

She is precious!


----------

